

'Popcorn Time' Gives Users Anonymity With a Free Built-In VPN - fraqed
http://torrentfreak.com/popcorn-time-gives-users-anonymity-with-a-free-built-in-vpn-140607/

======
higherpurpose
It should be noted that this is the Popcorn Time fork that is actually _not_
open source (unlike the original, and the other main fork). The VPN provider
they are using here also seems to keep logs:

[https://en.kebrum.com/faq](https://en.kebrum.com/faq) (Technical Questions)

Oh, and according to these two posts, the app actually runs in an iframe with
the code hosted externally with a non-secure connection:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/PopCornTime/comments/241y7i/remember...](http://www.reddit.com/r/PopCornTime/comments/241y7i/remember_to_tell_anybody_that_time4popcorn_is/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/time4popcorn/comments/24a7qd/why_tim...](http://www.reddit.com/r/time4popcorn/comments/24a7qd/why_time4popcorn_is_incredibly_dangerous/)

